
Ask HN: How do you know if an idea is worth running with? - alexbanks
I&#x27;m currently developing a SaaS product in my spare time. It&#x27;s a tool that I want&#x2F;I will use that doesn&#x27;t seem to exist in the market already in any decent fashion. In my own bubble it seems like a great, potentially profitable idea, but I have no idea if that means it&#x27;s worth trying to make into a real thing? Also, I don&#x27;t even know how I&#x27;d make it a full blown SaaS product by myself.<p>If the right answer is to just read Hackers and Painters, I&#x27;ll totally do that. I just can&#x27;t tell if I&#x27;m clouded by my own bias.
======
ninadmhatre
I am in the same phase, i have 1 idea which "I" think is good one but not sure
if there is really need for that. So i am basically putting my efforts without
keeping much expectations from it but giving my 100%. You have to try it to
find out if its successful, idea may be great but implementation of it will
decide the success. Keep on looking for inspirations, i came across site where
they are selling tickets to marriages, i mean really? i visited the site and
there were listing available.

So try it and find out yourself, worst case it wont be hit/successful but by
that time you would have learned so many things.

------
kespindler
Do your sales before building it. Who would buy it? Make a powerpoint or
pen&paper mockup, get feedback from potential customers. Build a landing page,
track conversion to a 'Buy Now' button.

For more info, check out 4H work week, Lean Startup, or
[http://firstround.com/review/90-of-feedback-is-crap-how-
to-f...](http://firstround.com/review/90-of-feedback-is-crap-how-to-find-the-
next-big-startup-idea/)

------
JSeymourATL
Road test your new business idea >
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1194905.The_new_business...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1194905.The_new_business_road_test)

